# Inland Revenue Affidavit (Form CA24) Computer Version



## georged3rd (16 May 2013)

I'm currently applying for Grant of Probate via Personal Application. 
Per Revenue eBrief No. 65/10 at [broken link removed] _Revenue are now making an alternative version of the form available on the website. _
_This alternative version of the form must be completed using a computer. Two original copies of this completed form must be printed and sworn before submission to the Probate Office. _

I'm using the above alternative form. I've filled in all sections bar Part 3 Sworn Declaration obviously. 

1. Does the form need to be printed in colour or black & white, single sided or double-sided?
2. For Part 3 Sworn Declaration do any of the fields need to be filled out by computer or are all fields to be filled in when it is being sworn by Commissioner of Oaths/Practicising Solicitor/Court Clerk?

Re CA25 - Inland Revenue Affidavit Guide - Sworn declaration at http://www.revenue.ie/en/tax/cat/leaflets/ca25/declaration.html which states;

_Insert Surname and Forename of Applicant, address of place where document is being sworn/affirmed, date of signing. _

_The Inland Revenue Affidavit must be sworn/affirmed by the applicant and witnessed by a Commissioner for Oaths, a practising solicitor or (where the applicant is applying in person for a Grant) a Court Clerk/Probate Registrar._

3. I assume that since I am applying for Grant of Probate via Personal Application that I am effectively applying in person for a Grant and that therefore I must get a Court Clerk or Probate Registrar to complete Part 3, is that correct? Or will getting it sworn by practising solicitor prior to submitting to the Probate Office suffice? (If getting it sworn by Probate Registrar I understand that this can be done in the Probate Office at the same time as submitting the forms). 

I know the Probate Office are there to answer these kind of questions (& I will phone them if necessary) but I'm asking them here because;

i) Probate Office's Personal Applications section only has 1 employee it appears.
ii) The Personal Applications section is only available to receive calls after 2.30pm daily.
iii) Even after 2.30pm Personal Applications is not always available to take a call due to meetings.
iv) I have been given conflicting answers by Personal Applications for other unrelated questions at different times. 
v) I'm interested in learning from other people's experience who have used this alternative (computer-filled) form & have applied by Personal Application. 

Any help appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## swiggy (16 May 2013)

In answer to your questions

1. I printed it in black and white, single sided (note in my case there were not enough pages on the form to fill in all joint assets so I just printed out the pages applicable to the joint assets again and inserted them into the form. So effectively the form had two pg 10's two pg 11's and two pg 12's)

2. I filled in the applicant and document type in part 3 before going to solicitor, solicitor then signed and put solicitor stamp on it

3. Probate form signed by solicitor was accepted by probate office.

I gave up ringing the dublin office as they rarely answered and so rang other offices outside of Dublin.  They are usually more helpful.


----------



## georged3rd (16 May 2013)

Great stuff, thanks swiggy. Out of curiosity;
1. Did you post or hand in the completed forms to the Probate Office (with form PA2 & Form of Understanding)?
2. Did you include copies of account statements with the completed forms or was this necessary (I note its not requested but that other people have included statements).
3. On average how long was it before you got an appointment with the Probate Office & from then how long did it take before you were given the Grant of Representation?


----------



## georged3rd (16 May 2013)

Side question for anyone else who has gone through the Probate process via Personal Application;
Do you know if it's possible to obtain a Grant of Representation with a Probate Office which is outside of your immediate county? E.g. The Dublin office covers Dublin, Meath, Kildare & Wicklow. If I was to apply in Wexford or Waterford would it be accepted? 

The Limerick office implied that it could be done (they were very helpful btw) but still didn't sound 100% sure. The Dublin office said it had to be in Dublin given that I live in one of the above counties. (Unable to reach the Waterford or Wexford office to confirm).


----------



## swiggy (16 May 2013)

I hand delivered all the forms as didn't want them to get lost in the post- a lot of effort went into preparing it! I didn't include account statements. They are not needed at this stage, just make sure you have back up for everything at the appointment as they will check everything. It took about 4 months to get an appointment. I got the grant in about a week after the appointment. You will have to go to the stamp office after your appointment to get the ca 24 stamped. You then go back to the probate office and hand it in and they will process it for the grant.  You can do this on the same day, the stamp office is within walking distance of the probate office.


----------



## georged3rd (16 May 2013)

swiggy said:


> I hand delivered all the forms as didn't want them to get lost in the post......


 Perfect, thanks. I don't suppose you happen to know if it's possible to apply via a Probate Office outside of your immediate area (e.g. one of the less busy rural offices)?


----------



## swiggy (17 May 2013)

I don't know about applying outside of Dublin. To clarify above, you have to go to the stamp office to pay the probate fee. Proof of payment then needs to be shown to probate office before they will process grant. It's not the actual CA24 that gets stamped as far as I recall.


----------



## Franner (1 Nov 2015)

Does form CA24 have to be filled out on the computer?


----------



## Thirsty (1 Nov 2015)

No but its easier if you do.  Also note some of the info in this thread is out of date.


----------

